
Ask HN: Is there a council that handles spam domains and gets them deleted? - mnafees
I was wondering if there is a council that acts on user-reported spam emails and contacts the domain owner and then the domain provider for further strict action, might even be the complete deletion of the domain. If not, why is no-one forming such an organisation?
======
lpezzolla
Nope, unfortunately there isn't. It is not an obvious problem to address, as
there is no unique authority over top-level domains (apart from their initial
assignment from IANA).

Some registrars have implemented this kind of "abuse reporting" procedure, but
obviously they have authority only on domains issued by them.

------
f2n
there are IP blacklists... that's about it.
[https://www.spamhaus.org](https://www.spamhaus.org) is an example of such a
blacklist service.

